# Silmar 41  or  Alumilite



## follow3 (Dec 7, 2007)

Which do you prefer?


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 7, 2007)

I've only tried Silmar 41. Alumilite is a bit expensive for my budget.


----------



## doddman70 (Dec 7, 2007)

i use silmar 41 and that is what i prefer based on the cost of the material and in my opion it turns very nice. i have never tried alumilite and at what it cost i dont think i will.

Shane[]


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Dec 8, 2007)

I have both sitting on my shelf in the garage.  You have to be quick when using Alumilite.  Also, I can't seem to manage casting a label with Alumilite without having it release from the label and getting a layer of air.  As much as I like the feel of the way Alumilite turns, I am going to stick with Silmar.


----------



## stevers (Dec 9, 2007)

Until I get a lot better, I'm not waisting my money to ruin Alumilite.


----------



## Parker (Dec 9, 2007)

?????  I've been on here for a couple weeks now, and this is the first I've noted on 41.....but all kinds of folks are talking about using Al?????  

How much do you save by buying 41 instead of Al?  Is it just as clear, just harder to turn?  []

Parker


----------



## Gary Max (Dec 9, 2007)

Ford or Chevy?????????
Still two different animals
Plus you forgot that there are many more -ie- epoxy


----------

